# another new vexilar unit



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

new stuff... im not saying vexilar is best or go out and buy this. just cool to see what new ideas everyone comes up with. 



> The FL-22HD contains the greatest advancement in ice fishing sonar technology to date. With ten-foot incremental ranges, variable receiver performance automatically optimized for each depth and an all new TRI-BEAM Ice-Ducer, this latest Vexilar flasher offers the sharpest and most detailed view ever. The FL-22HD is Coming This Fall!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm surprised they didn't try to incorporate a digital depth readout like the new Birds.. Other than that it looks alot like the Fl-20 to me, besides the new transducer. I wonder if the new tri-beam ducer is compatible with the FL-20?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*sweet!!!!*_!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

From what I can see in my dealer catalogs for this coming ice season, the duel beam transducer is a thing of the past.The new tri-beam is the only transducer available besides the single cone iceducers..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

If any of you are looking to upgrade to a new Vexilar, let me know first before you buy another one. I could save you some good money on new vexilars.............Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i love vexilar but after further review....i dont see what this unit brings to the table at all. very weak, im disappointed. they say it has 'breakthrough" technology, but i just dont see it. it has 525 segments just like the "old" 8SE. they hype up the "new" 30' range to match the water column, but the 8SE has that already. who needs a 0-10' range...0-20 is fine. and it only goes to 60' which is going to be a turn off to a lot of people, not so much in ohio. oh well.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I still find it hard to believe Vexilar hasn't incorporated the digital depth display on their units.Instead they come out with a new Vex that is no different than their past units. Are they afraid nobody will buy their hand held depth units anymore?.IMO they should scrap them from their inventory for what they charge for them.........Mark


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Bird bird bird, bird is the word.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for putting that song in my head 

with all the tech out there now vexilar suddenly looks so "dated"...not that i dont still stand by my vex, but i mean come on....i KNOW we members of this site could come up with at least 5 new cool twists to add to sell some FL-25's


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Bird bird bird, bird is the word.



All is fine and dandy, except the Birds spend more time in the service shop than on the ice. Everyone I know that bought one has had problems with the sonars going blank. Hummingbird should have tested their units another year before putting them on the market. I'll never buy one or sell them out of the baitshop.............Mark


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> All is fine and dandy, except the Birds spend more time in the service shop than on the ice. Everyone I know that bought one has had problems with the sonars going blank. Hummingbird should have tested their units another year before putting them on the market. I'll never buy one or sell them out of the baitshop.............Mark


Well I guess you can't say the above anymore, since you've met PB and I both and neither of us have had anything but great and reliable performance from ours


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm almost afraid to say anything...... Bird #1


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm sure they're not all bad, but I fish alot of strip pits that are 50-65 feet deep. The Birds have a tendency to LOOSE sight of your jigs at about 40 feet. What good is that? The Bird 5 are the ones that go blank for no reason. had someone return 3 units before he got a good one that worked.Like I said, they rushed their units onto the market and should have done a little more testing on them.Hope yours holds up over time and doesn't give you any problems..............Mark


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> I'm sure they're not all bad, but I fish alot of strip pits that are 50-65 feet deep. The Birds have a tendency to LOOSE sight of your jigs at about 40 feet. What good is that? The Bird 5 are the ones that go blank for no reason. had someone return 3 units before he got a good one that worked.Like I said, they rushed their units onto the market and should have done a little more testing on them.Hope yours holds up over time and doesn't give you any problems..............Mark



Mark - I have an ICE 55 and PB has a 45. 95% of the fishing I did this last season, which was 15-20 days of fishing was between 50-57 feet of water. I use an absolutely tiny jig most of the time, soem of them as small as your fingernail, and it marks it all the way down to the 57 feet with awesome target separation. I'm not sure about a few defective units that may or may not have come into your store - but I'd recommend spending some significant time with your own eyes on one before forming conclusions on a unit or bashing a company's product release.. My feeling is that just because one dealer may have seen 3 toyota camrys come in with oil leaks, this is not grounds to speak authoritatively across an entire product release or brand..


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm glad your units are working properly. I really appreciate my time on the ice because ther just isn't enough time for me to fish the summer months. I'm always looking to make my ice trips more enjoyable which includes my gear. I spent countless hours researching the Hummingbird units and there were way too many unhappy buyers for me to make the move.Like I said, they should have tested their units another year before rushing them onto the market. Hopefully they learned from their mistakes and fixed the glitches......Mark


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I also spent many hours researching and found mostly positive responses, including my own real world use. Finding mostly positive responses is a good indication of just about any product, because on the internet, more often than not people post when they have a problem or a complaint and are looking to vent or for a solution. You should come out to chautaqua some time this winter and fish with it, it really works well with long battery life, great target separation, and the digital depth readout is also nice. It's also very quiet.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing those Chautaqua daddies rise up from the bottom and mouth my shiner! 50!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Me too PB. It's like playing video games watching those things fly up 15-20 feet to hhhwhack the baits.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Me too PB. It's like playing video games watching those things fly up 15-20 feet to hhhwhack the baits.


I was using slide bobbers while using my vex, and watching them come up and slam the bait and then watch that bobber dissapear was just too much fun. Looking forward to getting my HB45 next month and checking it out. Found one for less than $350.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Me too PB. It's like playing video games watching those things fly up 15-20 feet to hhhwhack the baits.


I believe that it was more like 25 to 30 feet for the hhhwhack. I like my vex and will stick with it for a while but I was very impressed with the ice55. The target separation was incredible and the performance was very nice. It has been trouble free for lightman and I am a little discouraged to hear about other people having problems. I think over time it will be as reliable as a vex. Target separation is the only Improvement a vex needs, and now they have it.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

In case anybody cares the tri-ducer will work with the FL-20. Talked to Vexilar rep on phone. 

Ordered one for my 20. Going to use out of boat when still fishing. Will give follow up on my impression of it.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

chaunc said:


> I was using slide bobbers while using my vex, and watching them come up and slam the bait and then watch that bobber dissapear was just too much fun. Looking forward to getting my HB45 next month and checking it out. Found one for less than $350.


Chaunc, hope you have as good of luck as we have with ours- you will love it.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Wannabitawerm said:


> I believe that it was more like 25 to 30 feet for the hhhwhack. I like my vex and will stick with it for a while but I was very impressed with the ice55. The target separation was incredible and the performance was very nice. It has been trouble free for lightman and I am a little discouraged to hear about other people having problems. I think over time it will be as reliable as a vex. Target separation is the only Improvement a vex needs, and now they have it.


I'm sure the vex is a good unit too, although the digital depth display of the bird is very nice.

Sam, you're right. That day we went out they were definitely flying 25-30 feet off the bottom to eat our baits..that was the fastest 100 perch I've ever iced, an amazing day!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Chaunc, hope you have as good of luck as we have with ours- you will love it.


Got it today. Put it together and i'm charging the battery now. Didn't come with a case so i'll have to pick one up in the next couple months. Looking forward to giving it a good hard workout this winter. I'm keeping my 18 no matter what.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Chaunc, when I priced them out, the 55 (which comes with a case) was only 10 dollars more than the 45 and a case, so I went for it. I don't think there's really much difference though. The case is really nice , definitely get one.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)




----------

